# Motorized Schwinn info please



## flyingtaco (Dec 31, 2020)

Any idea if this is a Schwinn?Is it a newer model?








Tried looking up serial number, but not sure if Im seeing it right.Never seen this style of motorized bike


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2020)

looks like 674572? or G74572 (post 1952)


----------



## bike (Dec 31, 2020)

Current chinese engine kit on an older bike


----------



## flyingtaco (Dec 31, 2020)

More pics


----------



## flyingtaco (Dec 31, 2020)

Asking price is $400. A little high for this?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2020)

flyingtaco said:


> Asking price is $400. A little high for this?



Not awful... few years ago a guy at a car show was selling3-4 of them for $350 a pop. but this one has a nice tank and exhaust.


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2020)

Fork looks a little bent to me. If it were me, I guess I'd be asking myself is it worth $400 if the motor craps out in the next 100 miles


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2020)

G serial so I'd say a 1950's frame.


bricycle said:


> looks like 674572? or *G74572 *(post 1952)




Possibly a late Dec. 1952 stamped serial.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like somebody's ratrod contribution to their annual contest. Is that a Varsity fork and the  tank welded to frame? It certainly looks better and tougher than the common add-on kit, onto cheap new bikes, I typically see for about $350 on C/L I'd guess the engine is not the cheapo $100 kit on ebay too. But IDK whether the Cheapo is any better than the hyped up '_better engine'_.

If you were thinking Schwinn did this for the for the paint and decal on chain guard? nope.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Seller says he hasn’t tried to start it. He is only 40 mins from me. Thought it might be worth the ride over. Always wanted a whizzer, but cannot really afford one. I thought maybe grabbing this and working my way up to one, but doesn’t seem like there is any flip value at that price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Start yourself a "Whizzer fund" that way you get what you really want. Life is too short to just settle for something that doesn't really satisfy you in the first place. V/r Shawn


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 1, 2021)

flyingtaco said:


> Asking price is $400. A little high for this?



The bike is worth that money. You get a custom fuel tank and custom exhaust. I have had good luck with the Chinese 2 stroke engines.
-That bike is street legal in most states without a tag. Buy it if you just want something to ride. 
- If you want an investment, save your money for a good pre-Taiwan Whizzer. The 130ish cc motor will require a motorcycle license and tag in most states.


----------

